# *mart Employee/Introduction/Pictures/Wall of Text



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

I work at a certain *mart that sells bettas. I only know this because someone brought a betta up to my register but then decided she didn't want it because it "wasn't moving around enough."

He had very little water, so I went back to the break room and got him some filtered water to put in his cup. I put him on the customer service desk with a note that said, "please check on the bettas, they need water." I went over to see for myself and this is what I found:










:evil:

So, I waited until my shift was over and when the 1st shift manager came in I told him to "please send someone to check on the bettas and give them water." He said he'd take care it.

Next day, nothing.
I repeated this with FOUR different supervisors. 
Nothing. Nothing. Nothing. Nothing. Oh, well, not total nothing. One time I went back to check on them and they had moved the worse looking ones to the back of the shelf after I pulled them to the front so people could see. :frustrated:

I am off for a few days, but when I go back, I'll be giving the bettas some more water (since I know no one else is taking this seriously) but not before some more pictures and contacting my store manager. If my store manager does nothing, I'm going to my market manager. Someone WILL listen to me. Not only is this cruel, it's also losing us money (that's how you get the attention of these people). 

Ugh.

On a lighter note, the fish that the woman did not want, I ended up taking home. My boyfriend decided to get one too just to get them out of the store. We bought a 10g tank and partitioned it. Please excuse my craptacular cell phone quality pictures.










(I turned the filter off because it was blowing my poor fishy all over the place.)










That pretty guy is mine. We bonded when I saved him. >.>










That pretty guy is my boyfriend's fishy.

Oh, and here is a video to show you what I meant by my filter problem:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn3UjpLHB8o

I hope this huge post is in the right place. ;-) I look forward to becoming a betta addict, I can already feel it creeping in. >.>


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That is so horrible! I can't believe these people wont take care of these fish even for the sake of business! They should be banned from selling them :evil:
And kudos to you for trying to get them to do something and for taking that lil guy home


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to volunteer to start taking care of them. The person who is supposed to works on the other side of the store! I mean... I do too, BUT I'm a crazy animal fanatic who would dedicate time to take care of them. I'm a cashier/grocery instock person right now, but I'm moving to maintenance in a month or so. When I'm doing safety sweeps, I'll just mosey on over there and clean up the cups a bit. Possibly put a few flyers or cards out directing them to this site. >.>


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad that at least some Walmarts have knowledgeable people like you working for them! Maybe you could steer people away from the 1/2 gallon bowls while you're at it! ;-)


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Kudo's to you for doing things right!

Your boys are gorgeous! A VT and a combtail!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Kudos to you. I wish more employees would take the initiative to do something. Please do make sure you keep complaining, and if you can have other members of the community (friends, boyfriend, people you meet in the store) complain as well. They WILL listen eventually, I know because I've gotten bettas taken out of one store and improved the care of them in another.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

You can keep the filter running - just baffle it. There is a thread here somewhere and if my internet behaved I would link it.

Ok now honestly I know you all talked about the "cups" you got your betta's in, I never really realised exactly what you meant! Now I am going to hold thumbs that when Walmart opens their stores here in South Africa (sometime in the next year I suspect), that they dont bring that habit over. Altho I will admit I dont think they will get away with it here. We have rather strict policies inplace and because the country is small we have various forums where we make it known when we dissaprove of a company's ethics. They get boycotted easily by fishkeepers.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The worst thing is that those cups in the pictures aren't even exactly tiny! Its just the negligence... There's an inch of water in there..


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi. You may get fired. Be sure to document everything as you are, Maybe you can use it to do a lawsuit later. Remember, managers do not want problems they want to be left alone and made to look like they are doing a good job (so they don't lose theirs). If you are seen as a problem maker they will eliminate you. I would a. transfer to the fish department or b. do the water changes yourself, off time (after work) be sure to add dechlorinator and make sure the temperature of the new water is the same as the old.
Remember, they can fire you for any reason, but if you can prove it was (and have documented pictures and written down/recorded events) you may be able to take legal action (if they are breaking the law, which I believe animal cruelty is). Keep us posted. There are several movements to end how betta fish are treated. Check out Fight Walmart Fish Cruelty on facebook.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful bettas. 
You can baffle your filter by rubber banding an aquarium sponge in front of the outtake.It slows it down quite a bit.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there any law that protects these stores? Like the fact that these are merchandise not actual pets yet? I thought I heard that somewhere before. I own pet rats, and they are not taken care of in stores either. 

Good luck with everything, personally I would just get transferred to the pet section and take care of them myself. They would be better off. If you're fired, they'll continue to receive cruddy care


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, just transfer to fish. Good job!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Good for you for saving them!!!!! Just baffle the filter. There's a thread somewhere...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ts-accessories/step-step-filter-baffle-30139/

There's the link to the filter baffle.  

Kudos for saving them!!


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

Props for your passion for animals


----------



## kera236 (Jun 2, 2011)

I love it! I'm glad you're doing something rather than 'letting some one else take care of it' which never works.
You have the support of the entire forum I'm sure  
Good luck!


----------



## Amitisti (Jun 21, 2011)

I am very glad the *mart I work at does not carry live fish at all. but...they do carry the dinky little betta prisons


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to agree, document your discussions with managers and that. It would be criminal if they tried to fire you for trying to keep those poor creatures alive.
I think it's just wonderful you're trying so hard to help. Keep it up, hope you can save them!

Just think of the animal rights headlines it would make tho, bad publicity.


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the support everyone. I would hope that a trivial thing like giving fish more water and drawing attention to the lack of attention they receive wouldn't endanger my job. I'm trying to help the company out, not hinder it and if they don't appreciate that, well... Not much more to say. 

I used the plastic bottle trick to baffle the waterfall. It helped, but he still seems to be struggling. Do they have to get used to a filter or should I try something else?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe try a sponge. The bottle should have worked...


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

There is also a very good chance that I am being hyper vigilant. I just went back and checked on him and he's not darting all over the place now. Maybe he was just agitated because I changed something. He's just chilling now. I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Try jamming up the intake of the filter. I have found this to work well, as sometimes pftt! Theyre just too strong to only baffle. Shove some plastic plants in there (sacrifice! LOL!) and watch the water's force weaken. Consider, too, using AQUARIUM sponge to baffle and not the bottle, as Ive found it helps to weaken and diffuse the flow better.

Also, in addition to jamming the intake, use fake plants to do the same into the filter. Or, add a second much smaller filter cartage into it. There are small ones for sale, look into them!

Btw- dont jam the intake too hard or too far


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, and yes- props for saving them!

Press them only until comfortable... But do not BLAME, as that makes people angry. Like you said, hit em where it hurts! Dying, sick fish means people dont buy them (cite your incident, but dont mention you bought it lol!), and that when they buy the stock fish and they just die, theyre losing money anyhow. 

Dont have too high of hopes, even if they do take heed of what you say. Ask that the fish get new water twice a week. I know, it should be more, but try that first! I can assure you, twice a week is so much more than they are getting now! Request more water, too- try for at least 2 inches!

Heck, I can make a simple sheet for who ever is in the fish dept thatll help keep the water changes super fast.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, most *marts don't care about the fish. they're stock. if they die, it's like if a jar breaks. .__o you gotta show them how bad it really is. stress that i's a health code violation, if ya gotta. >.> all that gross water, sick fish, viruses, bacteria, and funguses festering. .__o if a little kid gets the yuck water on them, they could get sick. x:

glad ya saved those two! i got a walmart betta in a 10 gallon, and he'd hide all the time because of the filter. i ghetto-rigged mine, though, by shoving a plant up against it. the base of the plant lesses the water flow. and it goes with the natural-looking decor of the tank. xD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> i ghetto-rigged mine, though, by shoving a plant up against it.



Oh my god, did I ever laugh from this. Bwahhahahahhhhh!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Oh my god, did I ever laugh from this. Bwahhahahahhhhh!


:d good. i enjoy making people laugh. xD it actually looks better than it sounds. xD


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

Honestly, I'll most likely end up taking care of the fish. I'm okay with that because I'll know that it's being done right and I won't have to make myself sick worrying and complaining. I've always disliked 1st and 2nd shift for various and sundry reasons, but no that is completely validated by the way they've treated me.

Does anyone know the names of diseases that can be caused by that filthy water? Maybe the 1st shift safety team leader will care, since accidents affect a bonus that we get. Bring up that $$$ and suddenly people are more apt to care. Humans are so dumb sometimes. :roll:

In the morning I'll go get some stuff to rig the intake with from my local fish store. 

I go back to work tonight, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Tell them it's a risk of contamination and a health hazard. One disease I suggest telling them would bring a lawsuit if a child got it from the 'product' would be fish TB. Also mention parasites that could get worse as the days go on.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Please don't continue to spread the rumor that fish TB can infect humans. It is HIGHLY unlikely that that will happen. Very low percentages just like the girl who lost her hand from an infectious bacteria that got in through an open cut.... highly unlikely.

The fact is that most bacteria, disease, fungus that infect marine animals are not much likely to have an affect on humans. What I would tell them is that dirty water can begin to grow mold which DOES have negative impacts for humans not to mention it makes the store look unsanitary.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I live in India, its monsoon.. The gutters get filled and flood up the roads (remember I live in India, the gutters are gross) I can walk through that water everyday and not get malaria, TB, jaundice or even fungal infection... So I don't think my fish can kill me anyway -_-.. The whole fish TB thing is blown way out of proportion. 
Its random but I'm just saying...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, but its all to help the fish:

"oh my god! My mom is dying"
*mart guy: why?
me: the dirty betta water!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Think about it this way... you tell everyone they'll get sick from fish water (which they WON'T)... all the sudden NO ONE is buying fish because they're afraid of flesh eating bacteria or whatever... there goes the hobby.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay okay don't use the Fish TB threat. I just thought what's the most radical thing she could use to get proper care. Either that or dropsy.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I think they should use the TB or what ever...it would give people all the more reason to care for their pets...ugh I just remembered I have to clean my piggies cage...I love all my pets!


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie. I will however emphasize how awful it makes the store look (which it does) and how people will definitely take their business to The Aquatic Critter down the road that actually takes care of it's fish... which most knowledgeable fish people would do regardless, but they don't have to know that. I'll also show them the numerous online petitions of people who refuse to shop at Walmarts who sell bettas.

I'm on my lunch break right now and of course the fish are still in sad shape. When I get back I'm gonna go take care of them. Stupid day shift. >.<


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

No no, I didn't mean lie, I meant, um...exaggerate. But not to a ridiculous point. Good luck!


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

I talked to another first shift manager. He said "Oh, you do know that betta's don't need that much water right?"

I said, "Well, we'll have to agree to disagree on that one, but I know we can both agree that with that little of water coupled with the fact that it is full of feces is not good for anyone."

I tried not to make a face but I think he saw it anyway. He mumbled something about "taking a look," but we all know that means, "oh, no one cares." 

A coworker brought up a good point; these fish are sick and if I give them water and then they die (even though the water wouldn't be the cause) I could possibly get in trouble.

This is such aldkjfa;dlkjghja;g :frustrated:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Guh! That really sucks! So basically, you can't do anything?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

hmm rather than guilt tripping or making it about the fish's health, make it about the product.

You know, if the fish had more water they'd swim more, and show off their fins. They'd be a more attractive product, and move off the shelves quicker for it. It's hard to see how pretty the fins are when they can't spread them so much.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

some interesting reads on reporting petstores...I image you could do the same for walmart if you see they are abusing the fish.

http://www.pet-abuse.com/pages/animal_cruelty/reporting_abuse/pet_stores.php



> *Where do I report animal cruelty taking place in a pet store?* For concerns about animal cruelty in pet stores, please contact the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA). You can contact its headquarters at (301) 734-7833, visit http://www.aphis.usda.gov/, or send an email to [email protected]. The USDA will direct you to the appropriate regional department to which you will be asked to submit your complaint in writing.
> http://www.aspca.org/fight-animal-cruelty/reporting-cruelty-faq.aspx#petstore


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i agree with this thread. there are pros and cons, could you possible talk to the people who are actually responsible for the fish and not the supervisors?

Is it a possibility/ option for you to be transfered? i know that your hours or pay could change and for some people thats not a workable option.

OR OR OR rifle through the fish care and put together a few pages on their care and sicknesses (theres a disease thread there somewhere)

the cups also wont be warm enough i doubt for the fish to be very active so thats another problem.


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

They gave the fish MORE water but didn't CHANGE the water. :squint:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Better than nothing..


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> some interesting reads on reporting petstores...I image you could do the same for walmart if you see they are abusing the fish.
> 
> http://www.pet-abuse.com/pages/animal_cruelty/reporting_abuse/pet_stores.php


Get em where it hurts!
i agree.


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

A coworker and I have been designated to take care of the bettas and the 3rd shift higher ups said if 1st says anything about it they can come take it up with them. Score!

What would be the best way to change the water in those tiny cups?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd say prep a conditioned jug of water or four jugs to keep on hand get an AQ thermomitor to check the temp and then prep fresh cups (my walmart keeps 'em in sight of customers so yeah...) For them and introduce them to it. Make sure it's always the same temp to avoid shock.


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 21, 2011)

I did water changes on all the fish this morning and fed them. They were extremely active once they got out of the disgusting water. >.>


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Woot! I'm so happy


----------

